# Deals on wheels



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

As you know, in Germany we must have winter tyres when driving in icy/snowy conditions.
My *H*ansdy man has made everything nice and cosy ready for cold weather so new tyres are needed.
After a lot of thought we decided, with the approval of the expert, we would have new, wider wheels with all year tyres. 
Because of a couple of reversing accidents (one me one he) 6 reversing beepers were also fitted.

We then collected a *sparkling clean* Navajo with *4 brand new wheels*. The roads were wet and by the time we were home, about 10 km. the van was absolutely filthy. In the afternoon I took it to show the workshop boss. The mud flaps are not wide enough for the new tyres (they are 10cm wider than the old ones) it must have new mud flaps. We need the MH on Monday and although in my opinion the wider wheels make for a more comfortable ride it cannot be driven long distance until the spray is remedied.
This morning we took it to have the old wheels put back while a remedy is being found.
Shade and Motley (our dogs for those who don´t already know :smile2 stayed in the Navajo the whole time.
First of all the workshop boss drove it onto the ramps, Shade was his Navigator, looking between the seats sitting up straight, then up went the van on the lift. The dogs never made a sound, obviously they went back to their places and slept.

Until they can sort out mud flaps we have to keep the old wheels and hope things will be sorted before the ice and snow arrive.
What is the purpose of this story, well I just like to tell you everything :grin2: 
Or maybe someone knows about mud flaps for wider wheels.
Jan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I only have winter tyres on the Golf and motorhome. The other vehicle is a 4x4 and has all season tyres.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I only have winter tyres on the Golf and motorhome. The other vehicle is a 4x4 and has all season tyres.
> 
> Ray.


All season / all year, same thing Ray, we`ve had all year/season on the Subaru Forester since we bought it, saves all this changing from summer to winter and storing the tyres.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just be aware that wider tyres DO NOT provide any additional grip. In fact in snow it's better to have very narrow tyres that "cut down" into the snow. Check out what rally cars have when its deep snow, thin skinny ones!!!

A fact proven to me when I was carrying out accident investigation and reconstruction. I know it sounds counter intuitive but it is the case. 

It has never been disputed by barristers in crown court and we all know how they will ferret to find any ***** don't we!

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can you not have those full width brush type spray preventers that we see on some vehicles. then it would not matter what size wheels you have.

cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

​


cabby said:


> Can you not have those full width brush type spray preventers that we see on some vehicles. then it would not matter what size wheels you have.
> 
> cabby


They are for the back of the van cabby, not the wheel arches.
Jan


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> ..... In fact in snow it's better to have very narrow tyres that "cut down" into the snow ....
> Andy


THE best car (as opposed to 4x4) I ever drove in the snow was my old 2CV. 10bhp, big wheels, skinny tyres. Rubbish heater tho' !!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

cabby said:


> Can you not have those full width brush type spray preventers that we see on some vehicles. then it would not matter what size wheels you have. cabby


They are worse than useless Cabby. They stir up the dust and muck depositing it all over the 'toad' or back of the van.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't intend or want to drive when ice or snow are on the ground, but there may be the odd occasion when I need to. To be within the law, that's the main reason for the all year tyres.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well I have learnt something today, about dirt flaps.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wide tyres act like snow shoes and ride on top of the snow, great when it's dry tarmac, not sure about seriously wet weather.

Most of us won't venture out in the snow, but we use ours year round and sometimes it will just snow while we're away.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> Can you not have those full width brush type spray preventers that we see on some vehicles. then it would not matter what size wheels you have.
> 
> cabby


Just as an aside on these things also: I bought one to fit to my first MH but the local MH specialist garage in Swindon advised against fitting it as, whilst they do stop spray/much going up the back of the MH, all they do is keep it under the MH churning around. In time it will force itself up through any joints etc on the base of the MH.

I sent the thing back.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Just as an aside on these things also: I bought one to fit to my first MH but the local MH specialist garage in Swindon advised against fitting it as, whilst they do stop spray/much going up the back of the MH, *all they do is keep it under the MH churning around. *In time it will force itself up through any joints etc on the base of the MH.
> I sent the thing back.
> Graham :smile2:


Exactly what Hans said to me after cabby mentioned it yesterday.
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've seen people using carpet mats, also those anti spray truck ones cut down to fit.

http://www.hgvdirect.co.uk/catalog/...wh8-PcFWSjwl4-QtrjaiYROev5n9GFi3JEaAvo78P8HAQ


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I've seen people using carpet mats, also those anti spray truck ones cut down to fit.
> 
> http://www.hgvdirect.co.uk/catalog/...wh8-PcFWSjwl4-QtrjaiYROev5n9GFi3JEaAvo78P8HAQ


Thanks Kev, hopefully our man will find the same thing here.
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Thanks Kev, hopefully our man will find the same thing here.
> Jan


Here you go Jan

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from...flaps.TRS0&_nkw=anti+spray+mud+flaps&_sacat=0


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I had flaps fitted at the local garage who does wheels and tyres for the big lorries. I think they may have made them to fit.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> I had flaps fitted at the local garage who does wheels and tyres for the big lorries. I think they may have made them to fit.


Did you have new, wider wheels fitted like us?
Jan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Mine were just normal 16" Hankook tyres. As I say, I think the garage made them to fit so maybe they could do that for wider tyres too?


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> .........In fact in snow it's better to have very narrow tyres that "cut down" into the snow........
> 
> Andy


A point proven to me a good few years back whilst driving in heavy snow which had started to cover the roads. I was in my job Volvo T5, with its lovely low profiles fitted and superb for grip in wet or dry conditions. I was on a dual carriageway and had to stop at a red traffic signal before entering a roundabout. I was in Lane 2, on a slight incline and just happened to pull up alongside a Ford Fiesta.

When the lights changed the Fiesta pulled away normally and as delicately as I put the power in, my low profiles struggled to find any grip and it took me what seemed like ages to get the car moving.

Ken.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

LI don't know if it would make any difference, but were they winter tyres?
Many years ago we were in the Harz mountains with snow chains and our Volvo 240 had trouble in the snow, all the locals drove little light cars. They know ya know.


----------

